# Propeptide sale this weekend



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

www.ProPeptides.net starts on 4th February.

I'm not happy though as I have an outstanding order from them  should have hung on a few weeks!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Never used their products before is the quality good?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

dusher said:


> Never used their products before is the quality good?


Yeah was wondering that, you could buy like a years supply for £150 during the sale. If quality is ok will have some of that.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

dusher said:


> Never used their products before is the quality good?


Others have said its good to go.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone had experience with them before?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Has any one used this before I wonder what Paul thinks of them ?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

As far as I know paul hasn't - but do a search on here, plenty of guys have said they are GTG


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cool good to know


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

bump

would like to know some more opinions on this site as i am considering buying some stuff off here too :thumb:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Only complaint is that my last order took a month to arrive. Nice and cheap though and they sent me some free "pheromone spray"... must know I'm an ugly c*nt


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I've used them loads good peptides and always been quick delivery


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

The question is are they good as southern research ?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Well.. Im sold, Ill await the 4th feb! See what prices were looking at! Using some cheap crap I presume is made in china somewhere at the minute. Will be good to see if I can see a difference.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

What prices am I looking to expect? Will be after 50mg GHRP2 and mod GRF? Current price is $900


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Price down to $10 a vial on quite a few things


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

What to buy then? I've not used peptides before as there's too much choice and I'm a lazy ****er and can't be bothered to research lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i like the way it says $10 for one vial , $100 for 10 vials, $150 for 15 vials, $200 for 20 vials LOL

has anyone tried the teeth whitening thing?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You all know you want the pheramones really


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheap as chips! Do I order the CJC1295???


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Getting 50mg GHRP2, 50mg CJC1295. Cheers for the heads up on this sale! How often do these come around?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

well just ordered 50mg g6,50mg cjc,30mg mt2,and 30 ml of bac water so hope its good stuff

.......if not its all ur fault robbie and im blaming u seeing that u told me about it


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Did you not see my disclaimer 

My package arrived today, should have hung on a few weeks!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bollox disclaimer 

what did u order last time ???


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Been using their peps for a few months now and i reckon they're o.k and i'm sure they are a contributing factor in keeping me lean.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been on them since last blowout and feel they are helping. Benched 100kg for the first time yesterday with no shoulder issues. Of course I am 6 weeks into my first cycle.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been useing Peps from southern research and they have been very good but this was way to cheap to resist !


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

do they ship direct from uk or from abroad ??

dont wont to wait 3 weeks for parcel lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

No idea what these are, feel left out


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Mey said:


> No idea what these are, feel left out


haha me too, just as i get to grips with gear i find out there is all of this peptide shiit and thats not to mention gh and slin, youd want a degree in medicine


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Only complaint is that my last order took a month to arrive. Nice and cheap though and they sent me some free "pheromone spray"... must know I'm an ugly c*nt


hahahaha


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

B-50 said:


> do they ship direct from uk or from abroad ??
> 
> dont wont to wait 3 weeks for parcel lol


Not from UK, my order took about 12 days I think.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> haha me too, just as i get to grips with gear i find out there is all of this peptide shiit and thats not to mention gh and slin, youd want a degree in medicine


Make you live for ever this ****


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been using ghrp2/mod grf 1-29 from pro-peps for a couple of months now for injured ankle and it definately made a difference, as I ran out a week or so ago and my ankle was sore as fcuk this week! Glad I caught the sale again, works out so cheap.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm considering ordering a bulk number of ghrp2/6 how long can you freeze it for??

I want to order enough to do me 6months.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

herc said:


> I'm considering ordering a bulk number of ghrp2/6 how long can you freeze it for??
> 
> I want to order enough to do me 6months.


I think you should be good for much longer than that. You should join datbtrue.com


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DaBUCK said:


> I've been using ghrp2/mod grf 1-29 from pro-peps for a couple of months now for injured ankle and it definately made a difference, as I ran out a week or so ago and my ankle was sore as fcuk this week! Glad I caught the sale again, works out so cheap.


Hmmm....So are they just masking the pain as opposed to curing the injury?

I've been using for a couple of months as well. Got about 3 weeks left. Gonna stop now and see what happens.

I don't think they've helped with my shoulder injury. However, I don't get any pain in my knees anymore, so I don't know really.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I think they mask it to a degree, I did a mix of propeptides and Toms ghrp-6 and mod grf for 9 months.

Whilst on it I felt great, but after stopping it my knee is sore again..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> I think they mask it to a degree, I did a mix of propeptides and Toms ghrp-6 and mod grf for 9 months.
> 
> Whilst on it I felt great, but after stopping it my knee is sore again..


How did the two compare mate?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> How did the two compare mate?


you ever thought of this tass ?

http://www.powermyself.com/product/Pure_Cissus_500mg_-_100Caps_PU-004

Expletive got some recently so maybe worth asking him but on the peps front you will have to let me know your outcome


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> you ever thought of this tass ?
> 
> http://www.powermyself.com/product/Pure_Cissus_500mg_-_100Caps_PU-004
> 
> Expletive got some recently so maybe worth asking him but on the peps front you will have to let me know your outcome


Got some mate.....Well not that brand ...Didn't do anything for my pain


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Got some mate.....Well not that brand ...Didn't do anything for my pain


thats where your going wrong then , its all about the brand !!!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How did the two compare mate?


Can't say it was obvious..can say that the mod grf from tom didn't mix well..stayed cloudy with lumps in it.

I pinned Toms Peps in my thighs, which seemed to have a local effect on my knee pain.

There was some improvement, but not massive..I think I'd need to do them for about 2 years non stop..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> thats where your going wrong then , its all about the brand !!!


You whoring pimp !


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought you ment CNP's Pro peptide.. Gutted


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have ordered 5x GHRP-2 and 5x CJC-1295, plus 30ml bac water, cost me less than £70 delivered.

Was a nightmare at first though, I ordered CJC-1293 instead of CJC-1295, both were the same price, and sent an email to get it swapped. The guy was either seriously retarded or didn't speak much english, as he just could not understand my request. I tried 6 different ways to explain that I had ordered CJC-1293 by mistake and could it be swapped for CJC-1295, eventually he said ok was swapped, then sent me an email with original order dispatched. Had the same ordeal trying to get confirmation exactly what was sent out. He assures me he noted my request and change was made, but still unsure what will arrive tbh. :s


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hendrix said:


> I have ordered 5x GHRP-2 and 5x CJC-1295, plus 30ml bac water, cost me less than £70 delivered.
> 
> Was a nightmare at first though, I ordered CJC-1293 instead of CJC-1295, both were the same price, and sent an email to get it swapped. The guy was either seriously retarded or didn't speak much english, as he just could not understand my request. I tried 6 different ways to explain that I had ordered CJC-1293 by mistake and could it be swapped for CJC-1295, eventually he said ok was swapped, then sent me an email with original order dispatched. Had the same ordeal trying to get confirmation exactly what was sent out. He assures me he noted my request and change was made, but still unsure what will arrive tbh. :s


5 of each? ghrp2 is 5mg, cjc is 2mg


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

"Hmmm....So are they just masking the pain as opposed to curing the injury?"

Im not really sure if they are making it better or just masking my injury, all I know is I'm able to go to work and earn the pennies without being in pain when I'm using them.........,and for what they cost that's good enough for me! And I was also sleeping better whilst using.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 5 of each? ghrp2 is 5mg, cjc is 2mg


5x5mg GHRP-2 and 5x2mg CJC-1295.

They are $10 each so I bought in bulk. Was it you I was speaking to at PP


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I got bored of the constant pinning, and not being able to just wake up and have a cuppa and some breakfast.

Get up pin..wait twenty to 30 mins..then cuppa and breakfast on my own.

The masking pain, always made me wonder if i was just pinning a pain killer


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought peptides encouraged the production of natural GH which then healed injuries or is that not the case?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

expletive said:


> I thought peptides encouraged the production of natural GH which then healed injuries or is that not the case?


Yes mate, pulses your own GH to produce more, older age means less GH resulting in joint pain, tissue damage, etc.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Yes mate, pulses your own GH to produce more, older age means less GH resulting in joint pain, tissue damage, etc.


Good news for us old farts the, but if that is the case why are people posting that pre existing injuries are causing pain when peptides courses are done?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

expletive said:


> Good news for us old farts the, but if that is the case why are people posting that pre existing injuries are causing pain when peptides courses are done?


Maybe 3 months isn't enough to fully repair the injury?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hendrix said:


> 5x5mg GHRP-2 and 5x2mg CJC-1295.
> 
> They are $10 each so I bought in bulk. Was it you I was speaking to at PP


Well, you are going to run out of CJC way before ghrp-2 ...........?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not too sure if it's helped with the injury, but I now have beautiful skin and soft hair (and many many bruises on my gut)


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

I just placed an order for GHRP-2 to try and help heal my rotator cuff issue. Hope it works,!!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

ffs...i went through the whole thing of joining up and ordering .......and the fukers don't take paypal. no chance am i giving my card details out to that site.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Well, you are going to run out of CJC way before ghrp-2 ...........?


Well then I will buy some more....that was not my point, I was only explaining my issue with comunication to PP, not the amounts.

What is your point?....I am well aware how long things will last mate.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> you ever thought of this tass ?
> 
> http://www.powermyself.com/product/Pure_Cissus_500mg_-_100Caps_PU-004
> 
> Expletive got some recently so maybe worth asking him but on the peps front you will have to let me know your outcome


i also tried USP cissus - finished a whole btl and done sweet feck all for me. up my glucosamine/chondroitin dose too. (ive golfers elbow)



Tassotti said:


> Not too sure if it's helped with the injury, but I now have beautiful skin and soft hair (and many many bruises on my gut)


thats one thing i havent got is the bruising (well so far - just completed my first week) 



Kn23 said:


> I just placed an order for GHRP-2 to try and help heal my rotator cuff issue. Hope it works,!!


did you order any modgrf / cjc??



hendrix said:


> Well then I will buy some more....that was not my point, I was only explaining my issue with comunication to PP, not the amounts.
> 
> What is your point?....I am well aware how long things will last mate.


i think he was just helping you out hendrix incase you didnt know what he stated.

your five btls of ghrp wil last you 80days roughly

your five btls of gjg will only last you 30days roughly

some deal you got lad. i ordered 5btls of modgrf and 2btls of ghrp6 and it cost me £130ish - but i ordered from southern research (pscarb recommendation)


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

herc said:


> your five btls of ghrp wil last you 80days roughly


See this is what I don't get... I'm using 5mg bottles of GHRP 6, mixing 3ml and drawing 3 ticks on the slin pin. I use GHRP6 3 times a day and it lasts me about a week at best :\


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

right dude based on the above picture. this is the slin pins i use.

the above slin is 100iu/1ml - it goes up in 10,20,30 etc. but looking closely us see the ticks between each number. thats a tick..

ticks go up in 2,4,6,8 then you get 10 and so on.. you want to draw to the third small tick before 10!

this is based on 5mg ghrp mixed with 3ml bac water.. one small tick on the above slin is 33.3mcg

33.3mcg x 3ticks = 100mcg 

hope this helps lad..


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

lol gawd you must be sick as f*ck of me!!!! That's exactly what I'm doing but still getting 28 shots out of a 5mg vial :S


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

no lad glad to help.

if your mixing 5mg ghrp with 3ml bac water you will get 300iu/5000mcg/3ml - 1iu = 16.6mcg

you take 6iu(3ticks) x 3 a day = 18iu

300iu / 18iu = 16.6days


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

<-- me

That's exactly what I'm doing but still getting 8 days worth. F*ck me I'm going back to test! lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

do you understand now lad  lol


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm gonna say yeah just so I don't make your life a living hell bonny lad pmsl As always, cheers for your help oh peptide guru!!!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm gonna say yeah just so I don't make your life a living hell bonny lad pmsl As always, cheers for your help oh peptide guru!!!!


im only getting the jist of it myself lad. just good mathematics lol..

hopefully you have - if not gimme a shout


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Well then I will buy some more....that was not my point, I was only explaining my issue with comunication to PP, not the amounts.
> 
> What is your point?....I am well aware how long things will last mate.


Why would anyone buy different amounts of each !?!?!?!

It's a real worry that people like you inject stuff into themselves !


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

herc said:


> did you order any modgrf / cjc??


No. Just the GHRP-2 it will be an addition to my AAS!!

I've never used pro peptides before, do I need mod GRF or CJC?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

It's cjc1295 without dac on there i think. I personally buy twice as many vials of cjc and then do 100mcg ghrp2 and 80mcg mod grf. 80 is saturation dose anyway so I'm not missing much.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Why would anyone buy different amounts of each !?!?!?!
> 
> It's a real worry that people like you inject stuff into themselves !


People like me lol?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Why would anyone buy different amounts of each !?!?!?!
> 
> It's a real worry that people like you inject stuff into themselves !


I bought them just to stock up and have a few in lol. I am well aware that 2ml won't last as long as 5ml. 

I have ordred some new crosshatch boxers from ebay today. They come in packs of 5, so I will not have enough for the week. Hope that is alright with you?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

hendrix said:


> :
> 
> I have ordred some new crosshatch boxers from ebay today. They come in packs of 5, so I will not have enough for the week. Hope that is alright with you?


Actually with inside out and back to front you have 20days wear there mate. More than enough for a good cycle of pants!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

hendrix said:


> I bought them just to stock up and have a few in lol. I am well aware that 2ml won't last as long as 5ml.
> 
> I have ordred some new crosshatch boxers from ebay today. They come in packs of 5, so I will not have enough for the week. Hope that is alright with you?


this shows u really are sh1t at maths

1 pair for mon,tue

1 for wed , thur

bath on fri ,new boxers, they will then do u sat and sun as well

thats 3pairs you said u have 5 that nearly TWO WEEKS

god help us


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

well ive got my peps through 2d tey were waiting for me at home as i got in


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

C0ck it, looks like I missed out.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Ironclad said:


> C0ck it, looks like I missed out.


Got a feeling will be another sale at Easter mate


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Was it that good a deal they offered?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Ironclad said:


> Was it that good a deal they offered?


I think so, $10 per vial.

$100 will see you good for a bit.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

hendrix said:


> Got a feeling will be another sale at Easter mate


Last sale till summer apparently!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there a sale on now?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> Is there a sale on now?


im guessing from ironclads post its finished now , there was a sale on at the weekend


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

There's usually a banner or a fancy background saying "sale on". I don't see it so I'm guessing not.


----------

